# Грыжа С3-С4, нестабильность ШОП, головокружение



## Бум (3 Фев 2016)

Добрый день, уважаемые врачи,помогите или посоветуйте что делать дальше.
Александр, 28 лет ,живу в маленьком городе Оренбургской области.  ранее занимался волейболом, года 2 назад прекратил заниматься спортом вообще, работа сидячая за компьютером по 8 часов в день.Мои жалобы: летом 2015 г.  июль-август  было 2 эпизода когда при сильном наклоне головы вниз становилось плохо такое ощущение что хотелось упасть в обморок (это состояние длилось 3-5 сек) после все проходило.  в Декабре 2015 проснулся утром как обычно потянулся лежа на спине вправо подложив руку на шею.  почувствовал боль в шее справа, стал одевать обувь опять боль в шее. на работе боль отдавала между лопаток и стала уплывать голова (как будто почва под ногами уплывает) но теперь это не проходило. перестал выдерживать нагрузки в виде сидения более 2-х  часов или пеших прогулок (сразу болит от верхней части шеи до мышц плеча) Хруст в шее.   в детстве делали операцию на сердце (порок) 26 лет назад. первым делом прошел обследования по сердцу (суточный монитор,ЭКГ, УЗИ) каких либо серьезных отклонений не было обнаружено,давление норм,пульс норм . затем невролог как всегда лечение без снимков без обследований - типа я и так все знаю  (мексидол, мидокалм, бетасерк, мелоксикам, вит. В) - результата не дало.  стал проходить обследования по части невролога:
снимки приложу.
1) Аномалия развития ЛПА  диаметр 2,3мм  остальные показатели по узи вроде в норме
2) грыжа шейного отдела С3/4
затем добавлялись таблетки кавитон, но толку так и  не было
лег в больницу в неврологию.
там капали капельницы (возможно пишу неверно) цитофлавин, мельдонат,Витамины,толперизон, октолипен,рексетин (таблетки)
в больнице никуда не ходил нагрузок сильных не было боли которые были раньше прошли...но дискомфорт остался в основном у основания черепа с правой стороны (при поворотах, когда лежишь на высокой подушке и т.д.) т.е состояние напрямую зависит от того как двигается шея...я настоял на том чтобы сделали ренген с функ. пробами
3)Аномалия КИмерли
4)Лордоз выпрмялен
5)Спондилолистез С2/С3 -3мм, Нестабильность С3/С4  3-4мм
6)МРТ головы - косвенные признаки внутричерепной гипертензии
Врачи говорили что грыжа маленькая давить она там ничего не может, сосуд маленького размера тоже порой у многих бывает, а вот внимание больше всего заострили на этой нестабильности - сказали типа теперь понятно почему таблетки не помогают и почему ты лучше себя чувствуешь в воротнике Шанца.
я сам замечал что дурно мне стает когда сижу на работе с вытянутой шеей к монитору или сплю на высокой подушке или смотрю вниз в ммагазине например на нижнюю полку.
Вобщем выписали меня после этих капельниц. сказали 6-8 месяцев носить воротник 2 часа носим 1 ч отдых и опять 2-1  и так пол года..листок с упражнениями кинули в пакет с выпиской и сказали до свидания. а состояние мое никуда не делось. ходил к мануальному терапевту он сказал что все дело в мышцах..сначала отправил на иглорефлексотерапию, потом сказал ко мне придешь может что-нибудь сделаем.
Прошел 4 курса иголок результата конечно пока нет  , работаю сейчас дома спустя 3-4 ч работы или сидения все равно штормить начинает...невозможно ведь с прямой спиной весь день или ходить или сидеть. Есть изометрические упражнения например ладонь к правому виску и делаем аккуратные надавливания - это у меня вызывает боль даже с незначительной нагрузкой вдоль всей мышцы.
Кроме таблеток к сожалению никто больше ничего сказать не может ни в каком состоянии мышцы, ни какие мышцы нужно смотреть разрабатывать и т.д. да че там говорить все обследования то я выпрашивал от врачей со скандалом, на все отвечали - что богатый чтоли то се проходить
Вопрос:
1) могут ли врачи форума посоветовать что делать дальше
2)стоит ли мне обращаться к мануальному с таким букетом
3) как долго носить воротник Шанца
4) Были ли в вашей практике люди которые както облегчили свое состояние (например при помощи мануальной терапии у меня кроме мануалки и ЛФК больше надежд не осталось)
5) Чтобы вы порекомендовали,посоветовали мне в плане дальнейших моих действий
Устал уже за 3 месяца что голова моя не варит


          

Забыл собственно самый главный вопрос:
головокружение и шаткость походки возникает:
1) из-за Аномалии кимерли?
2) из-за грыжи?
3) из-за смещения (нестабильности) во время движения или неправильной позе сидения?
4) или первые 3 вызывают боль а она уже спазм артерии


----------



## La murr (4 Фев 2016)

*Бум*, Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2016)

Бум написал(а):


> Забыл собственно самый главный вопрос:
> головокружение и шаткость походки возникает:
> 1) из-за Аномалии кимерли?


Нет


Бум написал(а):


> 2) из-за грыжи?


Нет


Бум написал(а):


> 3) из-за смещения (нестабильности) во время движения или неправильной позе сидения?


Частично, есть еще дополнительные отягощающие факторы.


Бум написал(а):


> 4) или первые 3 вызывают боль а она уже спазм артерии


Нет



Бум написал(а):


> 1) могут ли врачи форума посоветовать что делать даль


Могут


Бум написал(а):


> 2)стоит ли мне обращаться к мануальному с таким букетом


Стоит, если он может качественно мануально исследовать мышцы кранио-вертебального перехода и не только подзатылочную группу мышц но и по задне-боковой поверхности как минимум. . Также мышцы нижне - шейного отдела по передней,  передне-боковой, задней поверхности , плечевого пояса..  Нижне - шейный и плечевой, проблемы больше слева,а кранио-вертебральный,  проблемы больше справа в месте прикрепления мышц к черепу.... . И однозначно проблемы подзатылочных мышц сзади и более на уровне С0-С1. .  Но с шеей еще надо уметь заниматься, особенно осторожно кранио-вертебральный переход.. Ничего не "вправлять", не крутить, а только мягко работать на расслабление выявленных мышечных укорочений и напряжений с плотной отечностью . . С мышцами нижне - шейного отдела можно и посильнее немного..


Бум написал(а):


> 3) как долго носить воротник Шанца


Зависит от того, как умеет работать мануальный терапевт. ..


Бум написал(а):


> 4) Были ли в вашей практике люди которые както облегчили свое состояние (например при помощи мануальной терапии у меня кроме мануалки и ЛФК больше надежд не осталось)


Перечислить пофамильно?  рост, вес, размер обуви указывать?


Бум написал(а):


> 5) Чтобы вы порекомендовали,посоветовали мне в плане дальнейших моих действий
> Устал уже за 3 месяца что голова моя не варит


На фоне лечения и после, упражнения , но только не ту фигню, что делали... Это было абсолютно неправильно


----------



## Бум (4 Фев 2016)

Спасибо большое за ответ, можно ли выложить в виде картинок или от руки нарисую упражнения которые я делал, чтобы вы посмотрели и сказали это нельзя это нельзя это по другому делать и т.п.?
И еще один вопрос: объясните что происходит в шее (механизм)  который раздражает или давит на артерию . если это нестабильность то откуда она взялась что ее провоцирует. нестабильность вызывает спазм мышц. или наоборот спазмированные мышцы привели к нестабильности?
я так понимаю головокружение лечить бессмысленно если не убрать или не уменьшить негативный фактор


----------



## Бум (4 Фев 2016)

Это упражнения с противостоянием ладонями от них даже при малейшем напряжении возникает боль
вдоль шеи (от затылка до плеча) в интернете их называют изометрические упражнения для лечения нестабильности     я их перестал делать
 

и еще делал вот такую гимнастику: все движения делаются в обе стороны...плавно по 6-8 подходов в одну и другую сторону при выполнении каждое положение фиксируется на 15 сек...затем в другую сторону (нерезкие движения занимаем положение держим)    между сменами позы отдых сек 10 с расслаблением)

          

ну и последнее фото нужно ли при нестабильности делать следующее: здесь тоже самое движение вперед,назад, влево вправо при помощи такой вот установки


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2016)

Бум написал(а):


> Это упражнения с противостоянием ладонями от них даже при малейшем напряжении возникает боль вдоль шеи (от затылка до плеча) в интернете их называют изометрические упражнения для лечения нестабильности я их перестал делать





Бум написал(а):


> и еще делал вот такую гимнастику: все движения делаются в обе стороны...плавно по 6-8 подходов в одну и другую сторону при выполнении каждое положение фиксируется на 15 сек...затем в другую сторону (нерезкие движения занимаем положение держим) между сменами позы отдых сек 10 с расслаблением)


Практически все эти упражнения при таком выполнении воздействуют на уровень :


Бум написал(а):


> 5)Спондилолистез С2/С3 -3мм, Нестабильность С3/С4 3-4мм


То есть на самый слабый участок шейного отдела позвоночника. ...  Способствует дальнейшему ослаблению опорного комплекса позвоночно-двигательного сегмента С2-С3,  С3-С4... И ухудшению самочувствия. .


----------



## Бум (4 Фев 2016)

Доктор а какие же упражнения тогда делать? или я эти упражнения делаю неправильно?
как бороться с этим при помощи упражнений.  мануальный терапевт, который направил меня сейчас на иглоукалывание как раз и советовал делать эти изометрические с противостоянием


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2016)

> Доктор а какие же упражнения тогда делать? или я эти упражнения делаю неправильно?


Можно сказать, упражнения эти, но я ни разу не встречал правильного их описания и выполнения. .... Кроме того, что упражнения должны быть максимально избирательными  (выше или ниже на сантиметр в корне меняет результат ), ещё и показывающий их доктор (или инструктор ) должны очень хорошо знать анатомические особенности точки приложения,  хотя бы места прикрепления мышц, производимое ими действие при сокращении, направление и амплитуду их действия... 
Повторяюсь, кроме максимально точного места приложения,  максимально точного соблюдения направления нагрузки, надо очень точно соблюдать силу, давления, длительность его, количество и частоту выполнения упражений..
Вопрос : кто и когда иза докторов и интернет писателей это это все подробно рассказывал и показывал? .. Предполагаю, что практически никто, потому что сами не знают, а от предположения и домыслов эффект соответсвующий. .. Мне приходится этот минимум многократно объяснять и показывать движение как на себе, так и на пациенте. ..  До получаса уходит на то, чтобы пациент хоть что то уразумел и часто приходится на следующих сеансах показывать все заново..


----------



## lapu (4 Фев 2016)

*AIR*, надо мне к Вам пристать с этими загадочными упражнениями для шеи))))


----------



## AIR (5 Фев 2016)

lapu написал(а):


> *AIR*, надо мне к Вам пристать с этими загадочными упражнениями для шеи))))


Упражнения то обычные, проблема в том что выполнение практически в 100% неправильное...


----------



## Бум (5 Фев 2016)

мдаа...опять возникает вопрос который я задаю себе сам. что же делать?
доктор а скажите на снимке они мне написали спондилолистез С2/С3  3 мм   а С3/С4 нестабильность 3-4мм. а в чем разница между этими определениями?   спондилолискатез его же вылечить невозможно правильно?

вчера на шее нашел больные точки в мышцах одна была напротив нижнего шейного позвонка (это который самый большой 7-й наверное) рядом с ним....начал давить на эту точку тянуть - автоматически сразу получил звон в ушах, голова поплыла...чтож эт за механизм такой?


----------



## Бум (19 Фев 2016)

Добрый день, доктор на днях посетил единственного в нашем городе мануального терапевта (2-й раз уже причем) так ничего он мне по своей части и не лечил. Видимо не умеет или не знает как. Я ему рассказал о том что вы писали какие нужно исследовать группы мышц  что нужно с ними работать - он вроде соглашается с тем что возможно проблема в мышцах но что делать в итоге не знает -  наверное не умеет. подержал секунд 30 пальцы на одной точке, не знаю что он этим делал , показал 1 упражнение и сказал придти через месяц...вот собственно так я уже и хожу 4 месяца по врачам. скажите если я из своей деревни соберусь на лечение в Москву к Вам как можно с Вами связаться. мне сейчас нужна информация хотя бы примерно какую сумму копить чтоб хватило и на дорогу и на проживание в Москве и т.д.  потому что здесь на вряд ли мне помогут....большая просьба модераторов не удалять сообщение, если доктор AIR ответит, очень сильно нуждаюсь в помощи или хотя бы хоть в какой то информации которая могла бы помочь


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2016)

*Бум*, у доктора Рудковского на странице личного профиля номер телефона указан - можно ему позвонить.


----------

